# Аккордеон Pigini



## Pilot (16 Ноя 2012)

Уважаемы коллеги! Что вы можете сказать по поводу аккордеона Pigini? Никогда не сталкивался с ним и попробовать "на зуб" не было возможности. По поводу звука, механики? на счёт надежности(ну разумеется, если за ним следить) на сколько он сам по себе надёжный?


----------



## ze_go (16 Ноя 2012)

А почитать форум лень? Ответов тьма, главное - терпение


----------

